# Topics > Avatars, digital humans, virtual beings >  Avatar Vision, Avatar Division, All Nippon Airways Co., Ltd. (ANA), airlines, aviation, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Avatar Division of All Nippon Airways Co., Ltd. (ANA)

ana-avatar.com

avatarx.com

avatarin.com

facebook.com/avatarin.inc

instagram.com/avatarin_

----------


## Airicist

AI FOR GOOD 2018 interviews: Kevin Kajitani & Akira Fukabori, ANA AVATAR Co-Directors

May 17, 2018




> Interview with Kevin Kajitani & Akira, ANA AVATAR Co-Directors, ANA Holdings Inc., at the AI for Good Global Summit 2018, ITU, Geneva, Switzerland.

----------


## Airicist

Article "How ‘avatars’ could let you see the world — and your family — through telepresence"

by Alan Boyle
October 10, 2019

----------


## Airicist

"ANA HOLDINGS Unveils Technology"
Behind its Avatar-powered Social Infrastructure Service

October 14, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Airline Unveils Robot Avatars It Hopes Will Replace Flying"
The future of travel is... no travel at all?

by Kristin Houser
October 14, 2019

----------

